# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Can't keep my eyes closed?

## LucidJuggalo

Yo peeps, I have difficulty trying to keep my eyes closed most of the time, whether it's for sleep or to WILD or whatever. Anybody know how to fix this?

----------


## Scytale

I think that for induction techniques like WILD your body needs to be completely relaxed and nothing should be forced in order for sleep paralysis to occur. With that mindset in mind you should not force your eyes to be closed and take this as a suggestion that you are not yet ready to sleep or keep your eyes closed for such a long time. If you are tired and this problem still occurs then i would suggest keeping your eyes open untill the feeling arises for you to close them.

----------


## Arra

My mom told me years ago while staying in a hotel with my family that I sleep with my eyes partly open. I've worried about this and wondered whether I still do it, but have no way of knowing since no one but my cat has seen me asleep in years. Just a related story, I have no answer to the question. 

I've never had a problem keeping my eyes closed while trying to WILD or any other time. Maybe you could explain what you mean by 'have difficulty'? Do your eyes automatically reopen without conscious intent? Or does it bother you to keep your eyes closed for some reason because you feel like you want to see what's going on around you or something? Or something else?

----------


## Littleshogunn

Yea that happens to me sometimes. Mostly if I'm attempting a WILD. i lie in bed trying to get to sleep so  I close my eyes then like a minute later I'll find that my eyes are almost half open (sometimes I can't tell cuz it's too dark). But anyway it only seems to happen when I think about getting to sleep or trying to get to sleep, instead of just drifting off.

----------


## LucidJuggalo

Right. Basically: 

I'll close them. Then realise I'm straining them too much by forcing them shut (and nothing can happen by force in this area) so I then relax them. This is where I'll have difficulty and often find them opening on their own accord. Sometimes I think I'm getting close to a dream because I start to see my room, then realise it's my fxcking (sorry) eyes just opening!!! Also, when I try to keep my eyes in one place without moving or focus on HI passively they start opening.

----------


## Scytale

The mindset is wrong. Open your eyes when you feel like opening them, Close them when you feel like closing them.

----------


## Marm

> I'll close them. Then realise I'm straining them too much by forcing them shut (and nothing can happen by force in this area) so I then relax them.



Try to think of yourself as "an observer" inside your own body. When you start thinking about anything your eyes, let those thoughts dissipate and continue sleeping. As Scytale correctly pointed out, it's your mindset that you need to alter.

----------


## Evolventity

Duct tape.

----------


## Nephanim

Try using a sleep mask and see if that helps.

----------


## Lester

I can't understand the whole condition of yourself because it is really a complex problem. you 
must deal with a good doctor to solve your problem in a efficient manner.

----------

